# Colson built Road King tandem



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 19, 2017)

I picked this tandem up today, been wanting one for a while.  Thinking it is a 38' from the serial.  Fenders, stems and bars are incorrect.  Seats are trashed.  Would this have had the turkey leg chain gaurds?  It has heavy duty wheels and front hub.  Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## vincev (Oct 19, 2017)

Kool bike.HEAVY !


----------



## mike j (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice bones, my wife want's one now too. Here's a photo of Norberto's at Trexlertown.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 19, 2017)

Rear steer tube gave me some trouble but got it free.  Got what was left of the seats off and seat posts are free.  So far so good.


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 21, 2017)

I love those old steer from the rear tandems. Yours has some a good look to it also.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 21, 2017)

Got it stripped down to to start cleaning. The fork has a nice bend in it.  What would be the best way to repair the fork?  I am going to try and take apart the front crank.  It does spin nice but you can hear that it needs to be regreased.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 22, 2017)

In my mind I expected to have a huge fight to get this front bb apart.  In ten minutes and a screwdriver though it was out.  So amazed by it coming apart so easy I forgot to take the pedals.  With that done the cleaning can begin.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 4, 2018)

Forgot to update this post so doing a quick update.  After taking it apart I started cleaning up the parts.  The fork was bent forward which bent the truss rods, bracket and guides on the fork.   So not sure what happened but I'm sure it was a hold our beers moment.  Had a black pair of Monark fenders so I used them over the crusty chrome.  Had to replace the chain on the rear steer mechanism.  It came together pretty well.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 4, 2018)

Over the next couple weeks it was put back together.  A pair of John's chain tread tires for easier riding.  A lot of non original parts but this has turned into one of my favorite riders.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 4, 2018)

I actually got it ready in time for the Chicago Tail Draggers Zoo Lights Ride through Lincoln Park Zoo.  I also added the already painted Colson black rear rack I had from another project.  I think it had 145 individual lights.    It was cold but a great time.  No idea why it is adding doubles of pictures.





































View attachment 848051


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 4, 2018)

Wow the bike looks great !! You look like your a original paint kinda guy ===glad you left it alone


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice badge on the rear steer!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 22, 2018)

Great Job!  I have one I picked up I'd like to get road ready but matching the paint and patina, nothing shiny on this one which at some point in it's life was used for advertising.  Going to storage today let me see what I can bring back to start this winter project,

Mike


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Nov 22, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Great Job!  I have one I picked up I'd like to get road ready but matching the paint and patina, nothing shiny on this one which at some point in it's life was used for advertising.  Going to storage today let me see what I can bring back to start this winter project,
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...




That is a great looking project, the advertising adds such a cool look.  I do like the older style frames like that.  Do you have any of the steering parts?  Can't wait to see what you do with it. 

I finally got the chaingaurds bought and fit to my bike.  Just have to paint them.  Have a pair of Shelby fenders for it but not sure if they will make it on there.  Mine will be torn down again for a rebuild after the Zoo Lights Ride December 1st.


----------

